# Jump starting a Volvo S60



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You get credit for an act of kindness this week of kindness.

More than likely the problem was a dirty battery cable to post connection.

You got her started, but at her next stop it won't start once again.

Great idea letting us know where the + is on these.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> You get credit for an act of kindness this week of kindness.
> 
> More than likely the problem was a dirty battery cable to post connection.
> 
> ...


Yeah I told her to go home and not stop anywhere because it wouldn't start again. She said that's what she was going to do, and then get the owner of the car (she was borrowing it) to take care of it. She said it had had battery problems (plus a leak and overheating) for awhile. 

On Chryslers, the battery on some is under the fender. They have a yellow (or white) plastic piece to mark where the + post is. The Volvo, just hidden under a little plastic door with a dim + sign on it. Easy to miss it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

On many of the cars / pickups built in the 40's / 50's, the battery is located in the floorboard under the passengers feet.

I hope the owner don't blame the woman for this , because it happens to all vehicles eventually, unless they are serviced regularly.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Run into this poop at least once a week being on a fire Dept.
Need to kill the battery so the airbags do not go off while trying to get the person out of the car.
OK where is it?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife's 2003 Buick LeSabre has the battery sitting under the back passenger seat. Hope it never explodes while the GGD is riding back there. 8|


----------

